# Fairy Wrasses



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Well... I'm kinda mad... Liveaquaria sent me 3 male filimented fairy wrasses instead of 2 females and 1 male like I requested (which I figured would happen since males are usually the only ones harvested) So 2 have since been weeded out. I'm wondering if I can just try some different species of fairy wrasses instead of trying to get a trio.

Which fairy wrasses would go good with filimenteds?

Exquisit?
Scotts?
Lineatus?
Carpenters?
Red Velvet?
Radiant?

or other suggestions?


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

you ordered from Liveaquaria without me!?!?!?!?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well the general concensus is as long as the species are not like bodied (coloration, finneage) they may work out. Here's the best reading I found on them..........
http://www.reefscapes.net/articles/articles/2002/cirrhilabrus2.html


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i thought they were hamaphrodites, meant that the dominant would change sex and be the male/female depending on species.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

aparently not... At least mine didn't. I've been thinking of my 1 filimented, 1 Scotts and 1 exquisit?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

scotts are really bad jumpers. we even had one jump hard enough to the glass tops to kill itself. i would try exquiste and maybe a lubbocks if they have them


----------

